# Second Curtain Flash wireless Canon v Yongnuo



## Andrew Davies Photography (Nov 15, 2018)

Can anyone enlighten me as to why on earth canon speedlites and transmitters wont work in second curtain flash mode wireless , however the Yongnuo copy transmitter and flashes do and in fact the yongnuo transmitter sends the info to a canon flash and works fine but using the canon transmitter wont work , cant work out any sense in this ? , my YN transmitter is however poorly made and falling to bits so having to botch it to get it working and would have rather relied on the Canon !!....




Wedding Photographer North East & North Yorkshire, Northumberland & Wedding Photographer Cumbria


----------

